
Show HN: Scrape all posts from a Facebook Page, with individual Reaction counts - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/facebook-page-post-scraper
======
cookiecaper
Please be aware that Facebook has sued previous scrapers out of existence and
left the founder holding a bag of $3 million in personal liability. See
_Facebook, Inc. v. Power Ventures, Inc._

Executing a program that scrapes data from Facebook is illegal in the United
States, at least until you get an explicit license from Facebook to do so.
IANAL and this is not legal advice; just a layperson's opinion.

~~~
mpeg
He's calling it a "scraper" but it just seems to call public API endpoints, so
it's perfectly fine to run and use.

~~~
cookiecaper
Thanks for clarifying that. I edited my message to be a more generic warning
about executing actual scrapers.

------
fiatjaf
What if I just want the text/images/links from the posts, not any reaction?
Does this work with personal profiles?

~~~
minimaxir
It will get that data too with the scraper.

This implementation could theoetically work with your own profile (which is
not as useful since Facebook lets you download that data), but it definitely
will not work with other profiles.

------
geek--god
How to download posts from closed groups?

